# You're Invited!



## Turtle (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, it's pretty simple. Make up a place that you would invite a person to.

Example: 





> You're invited to the White House!


I'll start.


You're invited to Jupiter!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 13, 2009)

*dies in burning gases of death*

I invite you to the bottom of the ocean


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 13, 2009)

*drowns*

I invite you to Johto.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 14, 2009)

*killed by Red Gyarados*

I invite _you_ to *inside my printer*!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 14, 2009)

*meets the ink cartriges, they're really nice!^^*
I invite you to a hospital.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 14, 2009)

Why would I want to go there? *legs randomly break*

...oh


You're Invited to the Library!


----------



## Turtle (Mar 14, 2009)

*random, cranky, old, female libarians yell at me for no reason*

You're invited to orange juice! :D


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 14, 2009)

*drinks orange juice and gets a stomachache*

_You_'re invited to *the Sahara Desert*!


----------



## Turtle (Mar 14, 2009)

*sweats until a flood hits*

You're invited to THE TCoD Cafe of Doom! (with a discount! :D)


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 14, 2009)

*gets drunk*

You're invited to Heaven!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 14, 2009)

*wonders how an agnostic makes it to heaven*

You're invited to a strange crossover fanfic!>D


----------



## Turtle (Mar 14, 2009)

*getd out*

You're invited to be a character in SBB!


----------



## Fox McCloud (Mar 14, 2009)

*Begins running track and lifting weights*

You're invited to see the men in white coats!


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

* is shot unconcious and put in a straightjacket*

You're invited to Final Destination (SSB)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 14, 2009)

*gets slapped by giant hand*
You're invited to... the janitor's closet!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 14, 2009)

Ooh, kinky.

I hereby invite thee to the colonic irrigation of mine.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 14, 2009)

So they're gonna blast water in your colon to clean it?=D I'm bringing the camera.

I invite you to the Regency!


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Mar 15, 2009)

... Sure?

I invite you to eat a giant cupcake crafted by the world's most finest carpenters.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 15, 2009)

Eww, it tastes like cardboard.

I invite you to your DOOM!


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 15, 2009)

*plays Doom until I get bored*

I invited you to the square root of pi!


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

*brain aches*

You're invited to the Dalek's evil lair!


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 15, 2009)

*exterminated*

YoU'RE Invited To my house for a party!


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 15, 2009)

Woooo! Party!
I invite you to the internet.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 16, 2009)

*logs on and watches a bunch of Let's Plays on Youtube*

I invite you to the world of tomorrow!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 16, 2009)

*starts to screw up the future*

I invite you to the inside of a moose's intestine!


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 16, 2009)

Nooo!!!! I'm melting!!!! *stomach acids*

You're invited to the little check boxes below where it says "Additional Options." [/lame idea]

Ooh, this thread is almost hot!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 17, 2009)

*sees that there are so many options that head goes fuzzy*
I invite you to..a NUTTELA JAR!


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2009)

*nomnom Nutella*

I invite you to the Coughing Cupboard.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 18, 2009)

*runs since people are swearing*

I invite you to YouTube!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 18, 2009)

*watches songs* :DDD

I invite you to meet Barrolk, my fencing fox!~

((Psst this rank-E has higher and more rounded total stats than the rank-S beetlebully))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 19, 2009)

*gets fenced*
I invite you to a lacrosse game!


----------



## Thorne (Mar 19, 2009)

*Gets beaten down due me being a weak shit*

You're invited to the Torn/Distortion World!


----------



## Turtle (Mar 20, 2009)

*floats*

I invited you to a ghost town! (Pick one you know about.)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 20, 2009)

*isveryscared*

Your invited to a date with me! mwahahahahahahahahahahahah *HACK HACK BARF* hahahahahahahaha ha ha....


----------



## Turtle (Mar 21, 2009)

*runs since I'm not gay*

I invited you to your school.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 21, 2009)

*kills myself*

You're invited to Antarctica.


----------



## Flora (Mar 21, 2009)

*freezes*

Yo're invited to my all-girl Catholic high school!


----------



## Turtle (Mar 21, 2009)

*groans and leaves*

You're invited to the Ranger Union!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 21, 2009)

*unites*

I invite you to a Koala farm.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank god I'm not a wombat. They'd EAT MEH. O.o

I invite you to...DEATH! Bhahahahahahahahah![/evilDr.Cockroachlaugh]


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi-five! Oh no wait, shi *dies*

I invite you to my music homework! mwuahaha.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 22, 2009)

Do I have to bring my ears?

I invite you to a Fallout Boy concert. I'm also bolting you to a chair and locking all doors shut and bolting your hands together.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 22, 2009)

Gyaaaa! *ears bleed*

I invite you to the top of a redwood tree.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 22, 2009)

*falls*

I invite you to Bodie, California!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 22, 2009)

Too many preps.

I invite you to a place where the world is not what it seems... EuroDisney.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 22, 2009)

What?*poke*

I invite you to...my miiiind. O_o All doors are locked. You can't escape!
Have fun.*kkttth*


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 23, 2009)

*daydreams*

I invite you to the mall!with no money


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 24, 2009)

*leaves since I have no money to buy stuff with*

You're invited to Sinnoh's Battle Fronteir!


----------



## Turtle (Mar 24, 2009)

*battles and wins all*

You're invited to the ThunderClan camp! (As a cat)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 24, 2009)

*pisses on sign and coughs up hairball* Mraow.

I hereby invite thee to an eternity of being sat on the face by random people, mostly hobos and fat people.


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 24, 2009)

*gets out with squished face*
I invite you to the TARDIS!


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 24, 2009)

Its bigger on the inside!

I invite you to my anus.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 24, 2009)

Noooooooooooooo!!!*gets out..eeeeeeewe!*

I invite the tortured one,(that's you.) to a banquet of a lot of tasty food. Laced with druuuugs!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 24, 2009)

Saorry pal, Aiee became immoune to drugs after leeaving Snakes & Barrels. Awlso I hyad kiddie glawcoawma.

Five points and a cookie for whoever gets both references.
(@Darkarmour's invitation: IT'S BIGGER ON THE INSIDE!)

Also, I invite you to Israel, it might be your homeland!! HOLY WAAARRRSSSS!!!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 24, 2009)

((I get none. *sob*))
Huh, so this is Israel....HOLY CRAP WHATTYA MEAN WARS?

I invite you to an operating room covered in blood!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 24, 2009)

needs moar blue

I invite you to the Operating Theater of Sacred Heart Hospital!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 24, 2009)

I luv yoooou. :D *hugs* Welcome to Sa-cred Hea-art!

I invite you to a fig tree!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 24, 2009)

*eats a fig* Ew, It tastes like a fig newton!

I invite you to a magicle land known as the Himilayas! (Sorry if I mispelled that)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 24, 2009)

*gets buried in snow* Halp.

I invite you to....a futureristic space western set on Mars!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 25, 2009)

*floats* I wonder if someone will end up shooting my head before it explodes... OXYGEN!!!

I invite you to a dark alley way crawling with tough looking brawny dudes in tutus.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 25, 2009)

*walks out laughing after an hour*

I invite you to (Platinum's) Amity Square!


----------



## Eeveelution (Mar 25, 2009)

*someone brings in a Gyrados and chases everyone away*

I invite you to Disneyland!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 25, 2009)

*comes out hypnotised* I loooooove Disney ...

I invite you to the Tower of Terror! (Dreamworld)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 25, 2009)

I've seen worse.

I invite you to MyLittlePonyLand.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, hell no.
....
*gets out paper and starts to draw mutated ponies* Muahaha.

I invite you to Candy Mountain with Charlie the Unicorn.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 25, 2009)

They took one kidney each from me and my Pokémon! Who wants a Metagross's kidney, anyway?

I invite you to (Platinum's) the Lost Tower.


----------



## Eeveelution (Mar 25, 2009)

*can't find it* Oh well...

I invite YOU to go on a date with your least favorite gym leader!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 25, 2009)

*I don't really have a least favorite, so I have to date all of them at once*

I invite you to go on a date with your least favorite Pokémon.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 25, 2009)

MAGMORTAR? Oh, you're evil.

I invite you to go on a date with a blob. >D


----------



## Eeveelution (Mar 25, 2009)

*blob rants about some pretty gravel* Eep?

I invite you to the Pretty Pony Prince Academy. *pretty bell rings instead of thunder* MUAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 25, 2009)

..This is worse. Muchmuchmuuuch worse.

I invite you to a drug addict's liver.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 26, 2009)

Noooooooooo...

I invite you to go on a date with your favorite Pokémon.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think birds and humans mix well, kthxbye.

I invite you to the soundtrack of Harry Potter 6.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Mar 26, 2009)

The soundtrack, eh? I'd prefer the movie, thanks.

I invite you to hack into a government database.


----------



## kidpixkid (Mar 26, 2009)

You're invited to my space colony!


----------



## Eeveelution (Mar 26, 2009)

*can barely breathe*

You're invited to serve the jury for the case of "Dora the Explorer vs. Barbie".


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 26, 2009)

*gets dart* YOU SHALL PAAAAY-HAAAY.

I invite you to my pencil case!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 26, 2009)

Random person- You're so skinny that you sleep in a pencil case!
Me- *wakes up* wait wha?

I invite you to Dust-Bunny City, located behind my couch.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 26, 2009)

*begins to ride the bunnies* Yaaah!yaaah! Onward!

I invite you to Japanese artwork!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

Pikachu Goddess said:


> The soundtrack, eh? I'd prefer the movie, thanks.
> 
> I invite you to hack into a government database.


Ooh, conspiracies!



> *begins to ride the bunnies* Yaaah!yaaah! Onward!
> 
> I invite you to Japanese artwork!


*becomes Japanese artwork*

I invite you to my pet Scollie.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 27, 2009)

*pokepokepoke* Puppy! *eaten*

I invite you inside a wooden cane. 
...
No, stop it with the pervy thoughts. NAO.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 27, 2009)

*breaks out*

I invited you to Salt Lake!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 27, 2009)

*drinks* Ewwwwwe! Salty.

I invite you to a music video!


----------



## Vladimir Scorpius (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh dear, a James bond music video, my dream has come true.

*you are invited to my formal "Scorpius owns the world" ceremony.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 27, 2009)

All hail teh leader. *bows*

I invite you to drive old convertible packed with a bunch rowdy friends on a hot day in a dusty road somewhere in Baja California looking to commit acts of questionable intent.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 27, 2009)

*rains while drivings*

I invite you to the House of Terror!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 27, 2009)

I GET TO MEET HOUSE-*shot*

I invite you to nothing.

Yeah..have fun figuring that twisted logic.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 27, 2009)

*looks around* IT'S A FREAKIN' VOID IN HERE.

I invite you to ride on an elephant!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 27, 2009)

Go, Scully, go!

You are invited to the seed of an apple.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish that I could be in a orange. Theres a lot more citric acid. :3

I invite you to whatever happens to us when we die.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm in mah own rotten body..so am I alive? Darn it, I haven't figured this out yeet.

I invite you to the land down under, where women glow, and men chunder...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 27, 2009)

HOLY CRAP I'M GLOWING!! *waves arm around in disbelief*

I invite you to sit next to a smelly homeless person.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 27, 2009)

..So, you've invited me towhere I go every day?

RAWR WHAT DO YOU PEOPLE KNOW

You're invited to SSBB, Nidorina style. >=3


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

*tries to run away*

I invite you to the CEO of McDonalds home.


----------



## Vladimir Scorpius (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet, nice place ya got there. I SHALL KILL YOU AND STEAL IT FOR MYSELF!!!!! and then I shall have pudding.

*invites you to a WORLD OF PAINNNNN!! Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

*goes numb* Eyup, nothin'. Good luck making me hurt at this point. |)

I invite you to a decaptation. OF YOURSELF!! *makes random ghost noises*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmm. Sounds nice. Just make sure the Decapitator properly disposes of my head - it could rot somewhere and that would be quite unsanitary. 

I invite you to Candy Land.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Mar 28, 2009)

*looks round mouth full* huh?

You're invited to the World of Stardust.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

*is played by musicians*

I invite you to a star about to supanova!


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooh, pretty star. *star explodes* Aah! Radiation! Run! Oh, I'm in space. Damn. *Dies*

 I invite you to the digital world! From digimon!


----------



## Mercury (Mar 28, 2009)

*declines invitation*

I invite you to the Pokémon World!


----------



## Vladimir Scorpius (Mar 28, 2009)

YES!!! *runs around happily for five minutes, then becomes serious again and begins teh ADVENTURE OF AWESOMETASTICNESS.

*Invites you to join as a supporting character*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooooh! Awesome~ I get to be a SUPPORTING CHARACTER! ;;Runs home to tell everyone she knows, celebrating her role in this;;

I invite you to witness a man having his tongue cut out.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

*watches* It seems that the cat didn't get here in time to claim his tounge... *rim shot*

I invite you to the outer regions of the galaxy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2009)

AWESOME, look at that, that an- ;;Dies from air loss;;

I invite you to Arylettopia.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

Where?

I invite you to help me understand where Arylettopia is.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 29, 2009)

Take a left from Moon Land.

I invite you to an AC/DC concert.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2009)

Oooh! People blasting loud music in my ears? AWESOME!

I invite you to the inside of a rocket ship.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 29, 2009)

*kkkth* Earth to Scottie, beam me up! Wait..I'm already here. Why? Over.
You are regally invited to a Road Trip!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 29, 2009)

ROOOOOOOAD TRIIIIIIIIIP!! *climbs into the trunk of a van* IT'S STUFFY IN HERE YAAAAY.

You're invited to the center of Jupiter!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2009)

Oooh... the CE- ;;Once more dies of lack of oxygen;;

You're invited to go on a date with a 70 year old crossdressing man who calls himself Sarah.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 29, 2009)

................................ Um, I don't know him. *walks quickly away from the old man*

I invite you to have the time of your life! Gutting fish!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 29, 2009)

Frick yes! *guts out fishes* Gonna slice them u-up.

I invite to to..PPTH! The hospital!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2009)

But I'm not sick...

I invite you to be my Awesomebuddy!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 29, 2009)

BUT I DON'T WANNA GOOOOO. I just got shot in the head! I don't need to goooo....

I invite you to everything!

Edit: Post ninja'd. XD


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 29, 2009)

Om nom nom.

You're invited to the Tomb of Raithwell, and OMG A FEGGIN WALL IS GON CRUSH ME.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 29, 2009)

*hums Indiana Jones theme song* OH SHI-*runs*

I invite you to..JUNGLE LOVVE! XD
*Relax, it's a song. You twisted, twisted minded people, you.*


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 29, 2009)

WOO!! Dance!! *dances the night away*

I invite you to my P.E lesson! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 29, 2009)

Nuu, I limp! I can't run, lemme alooone. ;.;

I invite you to..a knife fight!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

Keep the Sharp Scary Pointy Objects away from me, thank you very much.

I invite you to spend a night inside of my mind.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 30, 2009)

*curls up into a similiar position as the characters in the end of Requiem for a Dream*

I invite you to spend the night at TekTek.org


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmm... I don't go on Gaia, so I suppose it won't be too useful.

I invite you to a Backstreet Boys concert.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 30, 2009)

*leaves*

I invited you to EHQ!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

;;Gets her boogy on with the letters E, H, and Q;;

I invite you to The Club.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 30, 2009)

*Leaves*

I invite you to DopuDoppu


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 31, 2009)

Stop making me google things, google is being retarded at the moment. Eh, whatever
Oh, hello there, Dopudopu.

I invite you to googles fail problem.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh noes, VIIIRUUUUUS. D:
(Apparently the Spanish news sez there was a big viiirus yesterday Hence...why I t'was not here typing my brains out)

I invite you to the song Mr.Blue Sky!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 2, 2009)

*dancees* OH I LOVE THAT SONG! 8D

I invite you to the Event Horizen. *scary music*


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing but...black. Cool!

I invite you to Team Galactic HQ (Platinum)!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know what that looks like because of stupid May 14. OMG storage key.

I invite you to a rabbit hole.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 3, 2009)

D'awww. Where's Bugs Bunny? D:

You are formally invited...inside this trashcan.


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 3, 2009)

Ohh, Micro pizza box! Full of ... boxy ... Goodness.
I invite you to my mind.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm surrounded by brain matter. Niiice.

I invite you to a penguin's guts!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 3, 2009)

It's almost as good as chum..... But not quite... Oh wait.
THERES CHUM IN IT'S STOMACH!

I invite you to watch Charlie the Unicorn with me. :3


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 3, 2009)

*watches it and likes it*

I invite you to give a speech to Galactic Grunts in Cyrus's place!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 3, 2009)

Uhhhh, uhhhhh.... KYA I'M SCARED! *hides* They were all staring at me... O_O;;;;;

I invite you to hide behing a couch for eight days!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 3, 2009)

LIINT. Nom.

I invite you to pure bliss.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 3, 2009)

This is fun. Bliss, bliss, bliss...

I invite you to the inside of the Clefairy doll I found in Team Galactic HQ.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 3, 2009)

THIS CLEFAIRY DOLL IS PURE BLISS! WHEEEEEEE. 8D

I invite you to a post ninja'd persons couch.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 3, 2009)

LOLZ Couch iz mah throne.

I invite you to an elf!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 3, 2009)

Um...... Yaaay? HOLY COW I'M INSIDE ANOTHER LIVING ORGANISM!!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 3, 2009)

I invite you to Cyrus's hair.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 3, 2009)

So spiky...O,o

I invite you to a The Who concert!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 3, 2009)

*listens*

I invite you to Team Galactic's refridgerator!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 3, 2009)

ONOMNOMNOM Food.

I invite you to a mosh pit AT that The Who concert!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 4, 2009)

Dialga, Palkia, Giratina! Save me!

I invite you to the inside of my new Dialga.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah great. I'm stuck inside yet another creature. -__-

I invite you to an explosion! 8D


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 5, 2009)

Palkia, Dialga, Giratina, tell Saturn and the remaining members of Team Galactic that I think they aren't bad people! *dies in explosion*

I invite you to watch the remaining members of Team Galactic cry about this. :)


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 5, 2009)

*cries along with them*

I invite you to the funeral of VelvetEspeon. Open casket. ;O


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Eeeew. *takes sample t' take t' House*

I invite you to PPTH's lab, where House is currently making a clone of VE.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't know he could make clones of people... O_o

I invite you to see the rebirth of VE.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 5, 2009)

*Watches while mildly disturbed*

I invite you to the deep depressing and slightly disconcerting corners of my mind!


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 5, 2009)

Make it stop... I already have enough of this to deal with! x_x

I invite you to go on a date with the Joker.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 5, 2009)

Ahhh! *runs away*

I invite you to watch Ho-oh revive me!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 5, 2009)

*Watches again, and is still mildly disturbed*

I invite you to sneeze seven times while singing the alphabet song.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 5, 2009)

A b c d...achoo! Ect, ect...

I invite you to hug every evil team grunt there is. :)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

RANDOM GOODNESS! *hug*
Grunts: :3 SOMEBODE CAAARES~

I invite you to the center of the Earth. Yes, the one with dinosaurs.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

*gets eaten* WHY DO I KEEP APEARING INSIDE THESE CREATURES?? O.o

I invite you to see the movie "Knowing"


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't want to knooow. o.o

I invite you to watch Hancock.


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow. Awesome movie.
I invite you to a music lesson with my tone deaf music teacher.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

Gaaaaah, the tone deafness will ruin the whole song. :'(

I invite you the eat a burrito with Bob the Builder. :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

It buuurns. So MUUUCH.

I invite you to my jazz concert.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds great...... But I can't hear it through the computer. XP

I invite you to the literal meaning of "Don't Have a Cow"


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

AAACK! A lady is birthing a boviiine D:

I invite you to the "Crawling" music video by Linkin Park.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

Eeeeh..... *crawls around* 

I invite you to something you've never heard of before! BEHOLD, LIFE EXPERIANCE!!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

...What is iiiit. :3

I invite you to the inside of a bubble.


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm running out of air!
I invite you to Snakes on a Plane!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

*get's eaten by a random python* T_T.... Again, really? I get eaten again?

I invite you to watch Scrubs on a giant TV!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

:D YAAAYSIES!

I invite you to watch House MD on a giant TV!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

Wheeee! Sarcasm at large! 8D

I invite you to eat some tofu burgers with my late grandma.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Tofu?...
Hm...*noms*

I invite you to my doodle-book!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

*hangs off of a cloud* WHEEEEE. 8D

I invite you to MY doodle book. >:D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Whooooa...bubbliiiie. 8D

I invite you to see the colors in a drop of wateeeer.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

But..... I don't want to get high today..... Let's just get House to do that! :D

I invite you to the top of a tree.... In a burning forest.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

*wooosh* Tree-surfing!

I invite you to get carried around by a running JD while he's yelling "EAGLE!"


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

That sounds dangerosely stupid and silly.... Wait, where did that come from? XD

I invite you watch the play "Rent".


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

WTF, they all have AIDS. o.o

I invite you to my music tastes!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

*eats music* Yup, tastes good.

I invite you to the ocean! TIME TO SWIM. 8D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

CRIPPLES CAN'T SWIM.
(Oh, like I could resisit.)

I invite you to the Who's recording studio.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 5, 2009)

*Is confused*

I invite you to scream your favorite ice cream off of a very tall tower.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

BUBBLEGUM FLAVOUR!!!

I invite you to gain wings and fly to Sount America.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Auntie? :DD

I invite you to this massive yellow submarine. While you're DRUNK. :D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

*stumbles around* I've lost my moter skills.... @.@

I invite you to a parade filled with bears.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Bears? It's the North Pole. @.@

I invite you to the RAINBOW.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 5, 2009)

*Slides down!* Weee! I'm probably stoned!!!!!

I invite you to sing with drunk hobos.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

MARY HAD A LITTLE LAMB.....

I invite you to become super wo/man!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 5, 2009)

*Flies* Oh dear lord, i have to save people now, don't i?

I invite you to become my arch nemisis.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

I AM UMRELLA GIRL!! *whacks random civilians with her umbrella of doom*

I invite you to the inside of a cupcake!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 5, 2009)

mmm! Cake! *MUNCH!*

I invite you to swim with sharks.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

OHAIDER Lucifer. ^^

I invite you to the world of..PIXAR!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ Toystory is my favorite pixar movie! ^^

I invite you to run the magnificent mile in a swimsuite.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 5, 2009)

Pant...pant...

*hearts appear over my Dialga's head*

I invite you to stroll with my Empoleon in Amity Square. :)


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

It seeeeems..... Buff. You train him a lot I assume? |3

I invite you to bite Cyrus's head with me!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

ONOM! *spiky*

I invite you to spend hoours..only lonely.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

.................. Hours doing what in my lonesome? XD

I invite you to an astroid picnic.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh look, a sanwich-OHMIGOD METEORA.

I invite to to the CD cover Meteora.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

Little box with an X in it. D:

I invite you to PARENTAL CONTROLLS AAARGH!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 5, 2009)

NOOOOO! 

I invite you to watch Titan A.E. (It's an awsome movie)


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 6, 2009)

*watches*

I invite you to go on a date with a Galactic Grunt. Have fun.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a very nice time, especally the part where i pushed him in a lake.

I invite you to jump on this badly put together trampoline.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 6, 2009)

Ow! I think I broke everything!

I invite you to the Galactic Grunt's funeral.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

*doesn't care*

I invite you to be indifferent with me.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 6, 2009)

Hoorah.

I invite you to...the closet of the Mummy.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

Urgh.... it's so musty...

I invite you to eat a heaping bowl of staple sauce.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 6, 2009)

Eew.

I invite you to go on a date with a Rocket Grunt.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

That had better be my crush in that Grunt suit...

I invite you to drink Diet Coke from a ten gallon hat.


----------



## Turtle (Apr 6, 2009)

*groans* Uhhh.

I invite you to Lucky Star!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't see what's so lucky about a star, but I'm having fun on it.

I invite you to the Galactic Grunt's funeral, exept this time, your favorite gym leader is there!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hits on Volkner unrelentlessly* (What? We _all_ know he's hot.)

I invite you to eat a bucket of egg salad.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 7, 2009)

ONOMNOM.*pukes*

I invite you to a hot tub!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 7, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm, I liek hot tubs....... |3

I invite you to a car dealership.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 7, 2009)

*Steals sports car*

I invite you to go on a joy ride with me.


----------



## Turtle (Apr 7, 2009)

*falls asleep*

I invite you to a Digimon game!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 7, 2009)

;;Digivolves to AWESOMENOCITYARYLETTMON;;

You're invited to my house for tea and crumpets~


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 7, 2009)

*eats crumpets* No, don't like tea. Bleh!

I invite you to Planet Zorg.


----------



## Blizz (Apr 7, 2009)

*Befriends the Zorgians*

I invite you to the farm.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 7, 2009)

*watches cows*

I invite you to force Cyrus to eat a Blissy egg.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 7, 2009)

JUST EAT IT DANGIT! *shoves it down his throat*

I invite you to do the heimlich on Cyrus to dislodge the blissy egg in his windpipe.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 7, 2009)

I should have cut the egg up. *does hemlich on Cyrus*

I invite you to hide the Blissy egg in Cyrus's food.


----------



## Blizz (Apr 7, 2009)

*Attempts to hide the food* *Attempt succeeds* Cyrus is allergic to eggs. Oh dang, he's dead.

I invite you to square.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 7, 2009)

Square? *square dances*

I invite you to square dance with me!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Apr 7, 2009)

*is round*

I invite you to DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 7, 2009)

Wheeeeeeeeee!.
I invite you to join any evil team you want! :)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeeees the MAFIA! >D *Hey...no one said Pokemon. :DD)

I invite you to the inside of a gun pointed to a random guy's head.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 8, 2009)

Ewww...I'm now in someone's brain...

I invite you to drink some bottled water.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 8, 2009)

*gulpgulpgulp* Gym class? Oh shi-*dodgeball'd*

I invite you to a decent song!


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay! *sings along*

I invite you to Australia!


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, Nemo! *waves*

I invite you to do my homework! :D


----------



## Blizz (Apr 9, 2009)

*Does homework badly and gets you an F*

I invite you to buy me an iTunes gift card.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 9, 2009)

*gruble* Damnit, I'm broke...*grumble*

I invite you to eat an envelope! :D


----------



## Zulo (Apr 10, 2009)

Mmm, gluey!

You're invited to get rid of the stupid inactivity notice at the top of my screen...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 10, 2009)

*grabs bazooka* ABOFAAAAAAAAAL! :D

I invite you to play an instrument!


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 10, 2009)

*plays Wizards in Winter on the piano* 

I invite you to eat some chips with me.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Apr 10, 2009)

*Explodes violently*
I invite you to join the Vongola Family!


----------



## Blizz (Apr 10, 2009)

*Explodes violently*

I invite you to eat pie.


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 10, 2009)

*explodes peacefully*

I invite you to space under my sofa.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 10, 2009)

Linty.

I invite you to the netheregion!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 10, 2009)

Ack. Where is everything? O.o

I invite you to an ironing board!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 10, 2009)

HAWT OWWWW.

I invite you to KUNG-FU FIIIGHTIING~


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 10, 2009)

*kicks butt* HEEE-YAAAAH! I'd rip off my shirt, but I'm a girl. >.<

I invite you to the end of the world! *evil laugh*


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 11, 2009)

*everyone and everything, including me, is destroyed*

I invite you to watch Dora the Explorer "censored" videos on Youtube.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 11, 2009)

Meh. I've seen it all before.

I invite you do join me in my spiraling depression of doom.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

Um.......... BE HAPPEH. *sprinkles joy biscuts everywhere* HAPPEH. BE IIIT.

I invite you to eat some delisiouse joy biscuts with me!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 11, 2009)

*chokes* Too much.

I invite you to Final Fantasy Tactics.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

Ohhh, I've never played a final fantasy game before... 

I invite you to the wonderful world of Yotsuba!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 11, 2009)

YAAY! *joins Yotsuba on an adventure*

I invite you to the speed of sound.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 11, 2009)

Wheeeeeeeeee! It's so much fun going this fast!

I invite you to Floraroma Town.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

*trips over a Shaymin* !!!
MUST CAPTURE. *chucks Pokeballs at it*

I invite you to be the Shaymin!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 11, 2009)

Wheee! Wait, this means I must change how I look on the sprite in my signature, darn. It'll be very tough now.

I invite you to be a Manaphy.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

You know what? I don't like May very much. *punches*

I invite you to a hospital of your choice!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 11, 2009)

YAAAY-Oh shit. Should I go to PPTH and get House and Cuddy together, or to Sacred Heart and hang with the janitor. FWAA SO HAARD

I invite you to help me choose! :D


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmm...the first one?

I invite you to Sphear Pillar! (SP?)


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 12, 2009)

*gets eaten by Dialga* GREARGH. STOP EATING ME! >:

I invite you to play jiggly ball! 8D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 12, 2009)

Wooot! Oh JD~ >:3

I invite you to play with a knifewreeench~


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 12, 2009)

*stabs herself on accedent* This is somehow not surprising... *bleeds*

I invite you to-- *passes out*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 12, 2009)

*wheels Notory to PPTH*

I invite you to act out what Notory would do after meeting House! :D


----------



## Turtle (Apr 12, 2009)

Meh.. Did that.

I invite you to watch Shugo Chara with me!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 12, 2009)

*sits* :D

I invite you to get sloshed proper! *meaning: Roaring drunk.*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 12, 2009)

No thanks. I'm a minor............ But them temptation........ O.O

I invite you to THE PLANET Pluto!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

*thunk* It's coooold here-*freezes*
OH HUUUGH~

I invite you to...WAFFLE TIME!


----------



## Turtle (Apr 15, 2009)

*eats all of the waffles* Eddy did it.

I invite you to be a character in Ed, Edd n Eddy with me!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm with Double D. SCIENCE! *Bill Nye theme song begins to play*

I invite you to dance with half of my science class to the Bill Nye song of science!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 15, 2009)

But I can't dance D:

I invite you to listen to Lugia's Song~


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 15, 2009)

*does the thriller dance* THE LUGIA IS A ZOMBIE NOW. DARN THAT ZOMBYFYING FLUTIST.

I invite you to capture Zombie Lugia.


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 15, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> *does the thriller dance* THE LUGIA IS A ZOMBIE NOW. DARN THAT ZOMBYFYING FLUTIST.
> 
> I invite you to capture Zombie Lugia.


*catches* *looks at stats, nature, and moves* BEST POKEMON EVAR.

I invite you to... randomly die! Woot!


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 15, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> *does the thriller dance* THE LUGIA IS A ZOMBIE NOW. DARN THAT ZOMBYFYING FLUTIST.
> 
> I invite you to capture Zombie Lugia.


*catches* *looks at stats, nature, and moves* BEST POKEMON EVAR.

I invite you to... randomly die! Woot!


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 16, 2009)

*dies*

You're invited to my Secret Base in a tree!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 16, 2009)

EEEEK. ISAT A SPIDER?? O.O

I invite you to kill the archnid! XP


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 16, 2009)

*kills* Now, that wasn't so hard, was it?

I invite you to... sway fwee with me! Fweee!!!


----------



## Rayne Forest (Apr 17, 2009)

Fwee!

I invite you to eat a fwee sandwich!


----------



## Turtle (Apr 17, 2009)

*burps*

I invite you to blame Eddy for everything!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 17, 2009)

Stupid Eddy! We could've gotten free Jawbreakers!

I invite you to the Spore production team.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi there. Do you like to play the game while you work on it?

I invite you to my Villa in Platinum.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 17, 2009)

*sits on a couch* This is a bouncy couch.....

I invite you to jump on the couch with me! 8D


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 18, 2009)

*bounces around*

I invite you to lie under the couch while me and Notoriously Unknown are bouncing on it.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 18, 2009)

Laying under my own couch. This is fun. All I need is a male Galactic Gr-*everyone laughs exept me*
No, I don't wanna do _that_! I don't want to make my mom or the goverment angry.

I invite you to take a nap under the other couch.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 18, 2009)

I.... I can't. D-dust bunnys.... Scary dust bunnys... O.o

I invite you to destroy the evil dust bunnys! >:D


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok. Heatran, Lava Plume!

I invite you to play the piano in my Platinum villa.


----------



## Turtle (Apr 19, 2009)

*plays* How much do I get paid?

I invited you to see a Kabuki performance.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay....I wonder how it will be.

I invite you to Phoenix Wright's office.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmm. Looks pretty~

You're invited to a party in my pants. Seaworld. =3


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

JELLYFISH. *glomps* KYAAAAAAAOUCH.

I invite you to meet a doctor who can treat jellyfish stings!


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! Really! I think you need it more than me sweetie..*Gives invite back*

I invite YOU to the Hot Dog van parked out side.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

But.... I'm a vegetarian. O.o;;;;;;

I invite you to eat a pizza with a red salmon


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

C'mon, Tauby. *eats pizza with Tauby the salmon*

I invite you to drink Coca-Cola.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

*spits out* THIS IS NOT SPRITE. I SHUN IT. *shunshunshun*

I invite you to an enigma


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

A puzzle. Nice.

I invite you to hear a British man read the dictionary!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

*fandom scream* EEEEEE THE BRITISHNESS!! 

I invite you to Canada.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Is there ham here, eh?

I invite you to..MAI SCHOOL BWAHAHAGA.


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (Apr 20, 2009)

Your school!? Why do you put this burden on me!? ONE SCHOOL IS ENOUGH!!

I invite you to have tea with my Grandma!


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 20, 2009)

-suddenly grow allergic to tea-

GAAAHHHH!

I invite you to the 2nd dimension!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Imma doodle ;3

I invite you to get drenched in sticky stuff.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 20, 2009)

...What sticky stuff are we talking about exactly? 

You're invited to the Playboy Mansion.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

WTF. o.o

I invite you to a suit.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 20, 2009)

;;Misread as "slut";; My God, I'm pervy today. BUT ANYWAY! I love suits, yaay~

You're invited to eat crumpets and drink tea.


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (Apr 20, 2009)

*BARF!*  I hate tea and crumpets!!

I invite you to play My Sims on Wii!! Have fun!


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 20, 2009)

meh, played it before.

I invite you to a LARPing event!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

((Waitwait, you do you get invited to a slut-OH. Oh...my. o.o)
Yay, I get to be someone else. LARP with me~ xD

I invite you to visit my sick granny in the hospital. Be nice or I'll EAT YOU. *twitch*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

((Waitwait, you do you get invited to a slut-OH. Oh...my. o.o)
Yay, I get to be someone else. LARP with me~ xD

I invite you to visit my sick granny in the hospital. Be nice or I'll EAT YOU. *twitch*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

(Double post XD)
Eeeek! Is she contagouse?? *shuns*

I invite you to watch me get eaten by Typh!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

No! BAD YOU D< *tries to fit Notory's head inside mouth*

I invite you to my tablet that works now :DDDDDD


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

Yaaay! ^.^ NOW YOU MUST GET TO DRAWING. XD

I invite you to-- OMEGOD WHAT IS THAT THING??


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Aw, it's Typh. Haaai meee ^^

I invite you to (the very crappy. >>) Monsters vs Aliens!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

*glomps cockroach* Oh wait..... EEEK A BUG. O.O

I invite you to smash the bug! :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

But the bug's played by Hugh Lauriiie. ;.; No.

I invite you to..a juice box's interior!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

It's sticky in here. *begins to walk on the walls and celing of the juice-box*

I invite you to gain whatever superpower you want!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Yuuuus. Time to fly. 
*fwoooosh*

I invite you to a LIE.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2009)

What? You invite me to die? Oh wait no... misread. Uh... would rather not be in the lie, thanks~

You're invited to die now.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

Eh....no thanks. -takes off running-

I invite you to be trapped in a water tower.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2009)

Then it could be like... Animaniacs! Except... Arymaniacs?

You're invited to go on a date with a very nice man named George.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

George? *poke* You a Brit? :D

I invite you to the ocean!


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

Yay! Swimming!

I invite you into a cage.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 22, 2009)

It's small in here.

I invite you to be in my signature.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 22, 2009)

Dragon, fly for me~

I invite you to meet Keith Moon!


----------



## Fox McCloud (Apr 23, 2009)

*Leaves flowers at grave*

I invite you to the universe of the Nine Vertical Pies. (If you've been here long enough, you know what I mean.)


----------



## Turtle (Apr 26, 2009)

How, this is fun. -_- *sarcastic*

I invite you to meet Ed!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 27, 2009)

...Haaai.
I invite you to see m'grades!


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 7, 2009)

Um? Yay?

I invite you to set things on fire with me.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 7, 2009)

Awesome! ... Starting with you >D

I invite you to Closed Beta of insertgamehere!


----------



## Turtle (May 12, 2009)

@#%$! AARRGGHH! It froze!

I invite you to go to Double D's house!


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 12, 2009)

Can i play with the skull?

I invite you to the starship.


----------



## Zoltea (May 12, 2009)

*Stares blankly at the stars*

I invite you to the Mystery Zone (located in D/P/Pt)


----------



## Eeveelution (May 12, 2009)

Huh. Still mysterious.

I invite you into the mind of a pretty idiot girl.


----------



## Turtle (May 14, 2009)

AAAAHHHH!!!! Just kidding!

I invite you to be in one of Eddy's scams!


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

*doesn't know who  eddy is*

I invite you to a Boston tea party.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, I don't want to risk getting in trouble with the goverment.

I invite you to World War II.


----------



## Zoltea (May 15, 2009)

Weeeeee! *gets esploded*

I invite you to dine with me. O.o


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 15, 2009)

*Eats the food*

I invite you to an ancient tomb.


----------



## Zoltea (May 15, 2009)

Is it a rock tomb or sand? :3

I invite you to the Sinnoh league.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 15, 2009)

*Gets legendaries from PC*

I invite you to the inside of a juice box.


----------



## Zoltea (May 15, 2009)

*drinks juice*

I invite you to neverland.

[Size=-5]Sweeet, I'm a metapod[/size]


----------



## Spatz (May 15, 2009)

Oh noes, Hook, where'd the croc go!?!

I invite you to my wild imagination (Have fun *laughes maniacally*)


----------



## Zoltea (May 15, 2009)

*sees swirling colors*

I invite you to an atomic bomb test site.


----------



## Eeveelution (May 16, 2009)

*bomb explodes right after I leave* Oops, sorry.

I invite you to spend the night in CutieLand, home to things so cute it's scary! (I'm obsessed with using cute stuff to scare people, aren't I?)


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

*finds an eevee*

I invite you to Spear Pillar.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 16, 2009)

Fun. Legendaries, gang bosses, rifts into new dimensions, yep, a great time. (Please help me.)

I invite you to one of my stories.


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

*gets stuck in storyland*

I invite you to the White House.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 17, 2009)

O.o wow....... wait, how the hell did i get to D.C.?

I invite you to a bonfire........ WITH SMORES!!


----------



## Zoltea (May 17, 2009)

SMOOOOORRRRRREEEEEESSSSS, O.o.

I invite you to a space station.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 17, 2009)

Houston, we have a problem.

I invite you to a party. In my pants.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 17, 2009)

Wow! *oggles at shiny objects* 

I invite you to Mount Baldy.

[Shut up, i was post ninjad!]


----------



## Sapphiron (May 17, 2009)

Uh, where am I again? Is that Dr. Eggman? And Elmer Fudd?

Nice of the man-princess (me) to invite the next poster over for a picnic, eh Luigi?

I hope you made lotsa spaghetti!

Shut up.


----------



## Zoltea (May 17, 2009)

*refuses to go*

I invite you to hang out with Brock for a day.


----------



## Turtle (May 17, 2009)

At least he's not flirting with me since I'm 11!

I invite you to sing a song from any anime!


----------



## Zoltea (May 17, 2009)

Ok, sure, singing is fun, :3.

I invite you to a screamo concert. (Which I won't attend, x_x)


----------



## Sapphiron (May 17, 2009)

*Refuses to attend along with Zoltea. Yay for no eardrum pain!*

I invite you to meet the Solly Tea, wherever he is.


----------



## Zoltea (May 17, 2009)

*forgets who Solly Tea is* O.o

I invite you to an american bar.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 17, 2009)

You know, nothing new here, at al really. Except the fact that they're kicking me out because i'm only 16.

I invite you to a french bar, where we can all drink.


----------



## Zoltea (May 17, 2009)

*gets some water*

I invite you to the jungles of South Africa.


----------



## Turtle (May 18, 2009)

*lives off of the animals there*

I invite you to be in an episode of Shugo Chara!


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

*doesn't know what Shugo Chara is*

I invite you to a supernova.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 18, 2009)

? where the hell am i?

I invite you to my cave on the lovely tropical island where wild tigers will probably try to eat you so you should carry around a gun.


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

*gets some chewing gum instead*

I invite you to Disney World for free.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 18, 2009)

O_O O_O O_O
WHEEEEEEEEE! HAUNTED MANSION!! PIRATES! MICKEY MOOUUUSSSEEE!!!

I invite you to a beautiful field of flowers.


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

*falls asleep in the middle of yellow flowers*

I invite you to the Microsoft Corporation.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 18, 2009)

Wait, what? I don't even have any job experience or anything!

I want YOU... to come to Robonia, the land that I didn't make up.


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

*doesn't know what Robonia is*

I invite you to another dimension.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 19, 2009)

torn world, fun.

i invite you to the planet mars.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

*looks at the rover-wrecks*

I invite you to a worm hole.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 19, 2009)

Mm, holes in worms.

I invite you to a black hole.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

*brings bread and watches it become spaghetti* :D

I invite you to PMD3:EotS.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 21, 2009)

Oh dear lord not again. O.o must.. not.. become.. obsessed.. again.............

I invite you to a deserted island that no one knows about, and you can do whatever you want on.


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

*starts work on a wormhole project* O.o

I invite you to Hollywood.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 22, 2009)

wheeeeeeeee! i'm gonna raid a movie!!

i invite you to the yellow submarine.


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

*starts singing*

I invite you to be a pokemon.


----------



## see ya (May 22, 2009)

Whee! *becomes a Luvdisc* Dammit...

I invite you to come along with me on a long and bizarre adventure involving sheep, snake-women, and cliff-diving.


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

@.@

I invite you to go to the megaman world.


----------



## Spatz (May 22, 2009)

I pull out my uberbuster!

I invite you to dine in hell with ganondorf


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

*stabs the master sword into Ganondorf* O.o

I invite you to a Summer party.


----------



## Turtle (May 23, 2009)

Darnit! It's crappy!

I invite you to eat deadly ramen!


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*amazingly doesn't die*

I invite you to the cafe of doom.


----------



## see ya (May 23, 2009)

*drowns in legalized spam*

I invite you to become a member of the furry fandom.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*not sure what the furry fandom is*

I invite you to my head.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 23, 2009)

hehe, grafiti!

I invite you to the subconcious of a snorelax.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*sees darkness*

I invite you to deep space.


----------



## Flareth (May 23, 2009)

ACK! GET ME OUTTA HERE. Oh right there's no sound in-*silence, but shows me still trying to get attention*

I invite you to Kurain Village.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*doesn't know where that is*

I invite you to underground.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 23, 2009)

nnoooooooooo! i don't need ANYMORE THUNDERSTONES!!!!

I invite you on a roadtrip, across teh U.S.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

Weeeeeeee.

I invite you to Chuck Norris's house.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 23, 2009)

I whant teh see ya roundhouse kick some ninja butt!!

I invite you to the end of the universe.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

It's rather dark out here.

I invite you to the USS Enterprise.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 23, 2009)

O_O *Hyperventalate, falls over* O_O O_O *Implodes* (I like star treck, cant you tell?)

I invite you to sing with elvis.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

I can't sing THAT high!..... But I'll try... *begins to sing*
*explodes*

I invite you to a black hole of doom! >:D


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*gets spaghettified* ouch. o_o

I invite you to the Death Star.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 23, 2009)

FUN. *Knocks out guard and steals suit thing*

I invite you to throw eggs at my arch nemises house.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

*throwthrow* Who is he again? :D

I invite you to the shwarts!


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*doesn't know what shwarts is*

I invite you to Canada.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

*tackles a moose* GIMMI YOUR ANTLERS!! >:DD

I invite you to TACKLE ANOTHER MOOSE!


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

WOOOOT  *volt tackles*

I invite you to the Sahara desert.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 23, 2009)

I want a pet cactus mommy!~

I invite you to eat eggsalad at a pickinick.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

I'll have baked beans instead. *noms*

I invite you to intestinal gas. *grossgross*


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*gets KO'ed*

I invite you to Krispy Kreme.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 23, 2009)

YUMMY!!

I invite you to my left earlobe.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

Umm, squishy... O.o

I invite you to India.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

*climbs onto an elephant* ADVENTURE, AWAAAAAAAY!! XD

I invite you to ADVENTUUUUUUUURE!


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*has a ton of fun*

I invite you to a pirate ship.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

Like... The one in SSBB? I AM IVYSAUR. *jumps around*

I invite you to Mercury


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

*burnz up* DX<

I invite you to Mars.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

TO MUCH CARBON DIOXIDE. *thud* *twitchtwitch*

I invite you to take us all back to Earth.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

Um, ok, *grabs Palkia* MAKE A WARP. >:D

I invite you to post as fast as me.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

HOW? I cannot type very quickly...

I invite you to invite me to a better place. :3


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

Hmmm *thinks*

I invite you to Asia.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 24, 2009)

Arigato.

I invite you to the hat store!


----------



## Zoltea (May 24, 2009)

*gets a beret*

I invite you to my sprite mart.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 25, 2009)

Nice, i liek em!

i invite you to the nursery! (As in plants, not babies)


----------



## Zoltea (May 25, 2009)

Ok, Vaporeon, use water gun on all of them!!

I invite you to a beer parlor.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

O_O BEEEERRRR!!! you may now label me drunk.

I invite you to the fire station.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

*puts on a helmet*

I invite you to the hospital.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

I already know everyone there. :( Maybe family members should stop getting injured. 

I invite you to the mars Cheese castle in wisconsin.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

*eats cheese*

I invite you to Taj Mahal.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

Wow, nice, like the Taj Mahal.

I invite you on a roadtrip, through space.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

Weee, space.

I invite you to the Andromeda Galaxy.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

I got lost, cause i can't read this darned map!

I invite you to help me rob a bank.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

*fails to do a thing*

I invite you to sing the never ending song.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 26, 2009)

*runs out of breath*

I invite you to a cccccombo breaker


----------



## Evolutionary (May 26, 2009)

Thanks?

I invite you to Forum Games.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

*spam posts*

I invite you to a strip club.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

*gets very very drunk and ignores everything else but the glass in front of her nose*

I invite you to drive home, because i'm to drunk to do so.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

*can't drive with paws*

I invite you to call that one person for a good time.


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 27, 2009)

*calls that person and has an _amazing_ time*

I invite you to the party in my pants.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 27, 2009)

You know, that one has been done before.

I invite you to the party in my backyard. (Watch out for the fireworks, no joke)


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 27, 2009)

Charizard Morph said:


> You know, that one has been done before.


Uh-uh, no one has parties like the ones in _my_ pants.



> I invite you to the party in my backyard. (Watch out for the fireworks, no joke)


*gets burned by firework*

I invite you to my family reunion.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Um, hi people.

I invite you to a picnic on the ocean.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

*dies of water*

I invite you to my house in the Seafoam Islands.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

WATER POKEMON! *electrocution ensues*

I invite you to a power plant.


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

Uh, go Diagla Earthquake?

I invite you to a thread where people invite each other.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*invite even moar people*

I invite you to Ash's house.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 27, 2009)

*brings baseball bat* hehehe

I invite you to the brightest insignificant corner of my soul.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*gets blinded by brightness*

I invite you to a pokemon battle with me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Has a Pokemon battle with you, it ends in a tie;;

I invite you to sit on the roof of my castle in Arylettopia and shoot down random birds with hunting rifles.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*throws out gun* *starts zapping birds*

I invite you to shake my paw.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Shakes paw;; Oooh, furry.

I invite you to a DISCOTECH.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*tries to dance and fails*

I invite you to cyber space.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Floats around, watches cyber fish;; Pretty fishies... ;;Stares;;

I invite you to the inside of a man named Gus.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*throws up from the sights and sounds*

I invite you to sleep on a Snorlax's belly.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Naps, enjoys, drools all over the Snorlax's belly;;

I invite you to ride a hovercraft with me.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Weeeeeeeee!

I invite you to "Far Far Away".


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Goes Far Far Away, then comes back again;;

I invite you to do my laundry.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*brings back very staticy laundry*

I invite you to pet me. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Pets;; Heeheehee.

I invite you to have breakfast with me~


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*eats some lemon yogurt*

I invite you to a fancy restaurant.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

Oh my... a date? ;;Looks at fancy resturant, reads menu, does not understand a word on it, leaves;;

I invite you to a SLUMBER PARTY!


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*stays awake whole night*

I invite you to Broadway.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Makes Arylettopia - The Musical, sings and dances, wins good reviews from all the critics;;

I invite you to a camping trip.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*lays down by the fire*

I invite you to a survival game on an island.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Dies on the first day, cannot survive worth a crap;;

I invite you to the depths of hell.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*runs out* o_o;;

I invite you to a castle in England.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Becomes Queen of that castle in England;; Hmm... comfy.

I invite you to go skydiving.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Weeeeee *forgets to open parachute*

I invite you to go rock climbing.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Scabs knees, weeps;;

I invite you to feed me apple pie.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*feeds but a little too fast*

I invite you to grow berries.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Grows so many berries, that she must jump into a helicopter, and rain berries upon all of the denizens of these forums, shouting: "BERRIES!";;

I invite you to grow a man eating plant.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*grows it* Yay, won't eat a pokemon. :3

I invite you to drop pieces of paper from an airplane.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Hails the denizens of these forums with pieces of paper from an airplane, singing: "IT'S RAINING PAPER, HALLELUJAH, IT'S RAINING PAPER~!";;

I invite you to eat a stick.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*tastes it* *doesn't eat*

I invite you to play ball.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 27, 2009)

*sets papers on fire and throws out window*

i invite you to visit me in the national security facility, i'm sure no explanation is needed.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Visits, leaves you 4,000 Awesome Points;;

I invite you to eat a giant pie with me.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 27, 2009)

PIEEEEE!!!

I invite you to bikini bottom.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

But I don't like wearing clothes. ;.;

I invite you to space camp.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

But I'm scared to leave the pokemon world.

I invite you to Mt. Freeze.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*brings a flareon along*

I invite you to Mt. Ember.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Burns up, sweats profusedly, leaves;;

I invite you to a PIE PARTY!


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*starts a food fight*

I invite you to a factory.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Takes a tour of the factory, ends up turning into a giant blueberry;;

I invite you to eat this piece of chocolate.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

*eats* yumm

I invite you to eat a fruit salad with me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 27, 2009)

;;Eats fruit salad with you, shares bits of cherries;;

I invite you to go skinnydipping.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

I don't wear clothes anyways, it rubbing on my fur makes me itch. :/

I invite you to a pool party.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

;;Goes to party, Arylettdances;;

I invite you to school.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

I've never been there before, wonder what it's like. *teachers run away from me cause I'm a Jolteon* D8

I invite you to Summer School.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

;;Sends an exact replica of myself to go, sits at home whilst the replica does the work;; Muhehehehe~

I invite you to wear this funny hat I'm holding.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

*wears* *takes off cause it feels uncomfortable around ears*

I invite you to wear these sunglasses with embedded jewels.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

;;Puts on, looks in mirror;; Oooooh. I look prettyfuls~

I invite you to Free Cake Day.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Yay, cake!

I invite you to a Mardi Gras party.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

;;Gets beads, dances, removes shirt, parties;;

I invite you to a whale's stomach.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

*zaps the whale* oops

I invite you to a Mediterranean cruise.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

I could use a vacation... ;;Goes on cruise, enjoys, gets foot massage from a good looking man named Sergio;;

I invite you to play Leapfrog with me.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

*plays* I'm lightweight and soft, it won't hurt. :3

I invite you to play Pool.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

;;Plays pool, loses horribly;; I suck at pool.

I invite you to brush my teeth.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

*tries to lift toothbrush* *fails*

I invite you to a dinner theater.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

;;Eats food, enjoys movies;; I like dinner theaters.

I invite you to eat a grasshopper.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

*eats* crunchy.

I invite you to a steam room.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

;;It gets hot and steamy up in here;; OOOOH YEAH~

I invite you to sit upon my throne.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

*sits* comfy. :3

I invite you to throw everything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

;;THROWS;; AURRRRRGGGGH! Ugh... my Arylettarms hurt.... eee. ;;Soaks red blistering hands with kitchen sink;;

I invite you to go to a doll factory.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

*pokes the dolls*

I invite you to the last day of the last year of school.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

OH HELL YES. ;;ARYLETTDANCES whilst signing yearbooks and taking pictures;; SUMMER~

I invite you to come to my School's OUT! Party.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

*Comes* *gives everyone math assignments to be evil*

I invite you to the roof of the Empire State Building.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 29, 2009)

Ima supaman! *jumps*

I invite you to my pajamas.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

No thanks. :3

I invite you to have an apricot.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

Allergic!! *face swells up*

I invite you to the Pacific Ocean to swim with some randopm fishies


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

*swims around*

I invite you to a game show.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

*Participates and ends up losing the game*

I invite you to a deserted island.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 29, 2009)

Yay. I am happy now, just as long as no one finds me.

I invite you to come hang out on the beach.


----------



## YetiPenguin (May 29, 2009)

*Gets eaten by a shark* ;_; I wanted to go surfing, THEN get eaten...

I invite to to Nothingness!


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 29, 2009)

NOTHING...... Helooooooooooo? oohhhhhhhhhh *echo*

I invite you to my depression party. (which is an oxymoron.)


----------



## Zoltea (May 30, 2009)

*fills the room with happiness* o.o

I invite you to a dance off. (I'll lose so quickly. X3)


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 30, 2009)

Only at Audition Online.

I invite you to Audition Online, so we can do couples dancing ^^


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 30, 2009)

O.o sorry, but i don't have any balance of rythim. I believe that dancing would not be my forte.

I invite you to Karioke night at the casino.


----------



## Turtle (May 31, 2009)

Can I sing the Lucky Star opening?

I invite you to marry a dolphin!


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

o_O
okay?

I invite you to spend a week in the rainforest with only a knife, needle and thread, box of matches, and a package of tissues.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 31, 2009)

*stitches leaves together to make a raincoat and a roof for a shelter, then uses knife to cut up some kind of fruit, and uses package of tissues one at a time so the fire'll keep going before the wood starts to burn*

I invite you to a bonfire.


----------



## Turtle (May 31, 2009)

*starts acting like an Indian*

I invite you to cosplay as an anime character!


----------



## Skroy (May 31, 2009)

*Decides to cosplay as Shinichi Kudo*

I invite you to a crime scene.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 31, 2009)

Ohhh, the guy was zapped.
Well, then...looks like this man...*puts on shades* got DISCHARGED.
*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH* *Won't Get Fooled Again plays*

I invite you to fighure out why that happened.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 31, 2009)

IT WAS A YELLOW SQUASH! HE'S THE CULPRIT! *sticks a pipe into her mouth and blows out bubbles*

I invite you to fry the Yellow Squash.


----------



## Skroy (May 31, 2009)

*Hmm! Tasty!*

I invite you to join me eat the yellow squash.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

Ermm, ok. O.o

I invite you to glomp meh.


----------



## Skroy (May 31, 2009)

Okay! *Glomps Zoltea, and gets shocked as a result* Ow...

I invite you to my school's musical production of Curtains.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*comes in* *everyone freaks out and leaves* O.o

I invite you to the Hubble Space Telescope.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 31, 2009)

CRAB NEBULA, HOLY ATHROPOD. WHICH IS.. THE WRONG CLASSIFICATION FOR A CRAB...

I INVITE YOU TO START TYPING IN ALL CAPS!


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

OK.

I invite you to scratch behind my ears.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

*scratches*

I invite you to go for a fly.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

Flying...wait, how am I flying? O.o

I invite you to utilize a flamethrower.


----------



## Skroy (May 31, 2009)

Whee! Flamethrowers are _niiiiiiiiiice_.

I invite you to give me a hug!


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*glomps* I have no other methods. :P

I invite you to a surprise party.


----------



## Skroy (May 31, 2009)

WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE AND HOW DID YOU GET HERE!?!?!?!?!?!

I invite you to my FF.net account.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

:D?

I invite you to a black sand beach.


----------



## Skroy (May 31, 2009)

Why's the sand bla— *a huge wave swallows him up*

I invite you to go find an Eevee with me.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

Ummm, *points to the woods* Good place to start. :P

I invite you to a deep sea trench.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 31, 2009)

*finds* OMGZ, is it female? O_O

I INVITE YOU TO START TYPING IN ALL CAPS AGAIN BECAUSE YOU GUYS STOPED AND I DON'T KNOW WHY.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

MaYbE I DoN'T WaNt tO.

I invite you to type in a chaotic fashion.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

OK ! M!ll

I INVITE you tO thoW a PArtY!!


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*throws party out window* That what you meant?

I invite you to make a balloon pokemon.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

YAY! I love making baloon pokemon, it's one of the things i do in my spare time.

I invite you to watch a battle between two ditto.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

._. *thunderbolts them both* I win!

I invite you to the Battle Arcade.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

erm, with the possibility of sounding like a N00b, i really have no clue how to do anything there. ;_;

I invite you to eat cupcakes!!


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

Yayyy. :3

I invite you to make weird text smilies.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

*_* I'm stoned.

I invite you to go mushroom hunting!


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*finds a Paras* This work?

I invite you to a parade.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

YAY!

I invite you to the popcorn festival


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 31, 2009)

*nomnomnom* Time for a mooooovie. :3

I invite you to pick a movie for us to watch. :3


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*eats popcorn*

I invite you to Jamba Juice.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

UM?

I invite you to my new script of randomness!!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 31, 2009)

What kind of script? Like, a playwrite script? 8D

I invite you to Planet X


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

OOHHH!!

I invite you to houses house.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*finds a grouchy old man* *glomps*

I invite you to a pub.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

Thank you, wait, are you paying or am i?

I invite you to pay at the pub.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*doesn't have money* D:

I invite you to Santa Cruz.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 31, 2009)

SANTA CLAUSE! YOU'RE DEAD, I KILLED YOU.
Yes I know this is the wrong thing just go with it okay.

I invite you to...........
Um....
To............
Aw, you figure it out! :P


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

fun.

I invite you to chicken dancce with me~!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 31, 2009)

*does the caramelldansin* OH OH OH AHOOOWHAAAA. 8DD

I invite you to the end of the world.... Again. O_o


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*read's Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy* This should help. :P

I invite you to read a book.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

*is reading return of the king*

I invite you to help me write a report on the Mezasoic era.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*looks at paws* Ya know, I really can't write with these things.

I invite you to go crazy on Google.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

*looks up dinosaurs*

I invite you to my house.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*comes over* *causes power out by accident* o_o;;

I invite you to go body surfing.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

kay? i think........

li invite you to build a sandcastle with me!!


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*builds* *wave comes and destroys it* D:

I invite you to make sand angels. O.o


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

O_o SOunds fun! *makes sand angle*

I invite you to chase seagulls with me!!


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

*zaps the seagulls instead* :3

I invite you to go bird hunting with me.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 31, 2009)

*grabs bow and arrows* where to?

I invite you to ride on my back so that you can zap those birds out of the air. where they won't expect it.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

YAAAAAAY! >:3

I invite you to tango. ^o.o^


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

O.o
I can't dance..........

i invite you to eat breakfast at Dennys.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 2, 2009)

*eats pancakes* I'm glad I didn't order from the kids menu.

I invite you to cosplay as your favorite anime character!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

O.o okay............................

I invite you to the video game store.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLY COW I WANT A DEMO OF EVERYTHING IN THIS STORE!! 8DDD

I invite you to a mango tree! O.O


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

MMMMMAAAANNNNNGGGGGOOOOSSSSSSS!!!! *GRAWAR!! ROMOM NOMOMOMOMOMOMOMOMOM*

I invite you to the fruit salad bar.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 2, 2009)

FRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIITSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!... I got nothing to add. -_-'

I invite you to a minibus


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

*Takse drivers seat, goes off bridge* Yeah, that was a terrible idea.

What would you do if you were in a minibus, i took the drivers seat, then drove us all of a bridge?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 2, 2009)

*After the incident* You did it wrong! *Takes driver's seat* _This_ is how you drive off a bridge... *Drives off bridge properly*

I invite you to the police station.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

Trust me, i have  no problem getting to one (Now just to figure out how to get them to lock me up.......)

I invite you to the Plaza.


----------



## see ya (Jun 2, 2009)

Hooray! I proceed to dance about and bother people. :3

I invite you to help me chase out all the snakes in Ireland using only a pennywhistle and a mysterious prancing German named Hans.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

*Tackles Hans and runs off screaming with the pennywhistle*

I invite you to chase me.


----------



## see ya (Jun 2, 2009)

I chase you with my army of Irish snakes. Much alcohol ensues and you end up with a pennywhistle lodged in your head. 

I invite you to go on Dr. Rabbit's Bright Smiles World Tour.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

That sounds extremely disturbing. I think i'll pass.

I invite you to Chicago.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

BUILDINGS

I invite you to Fiore.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 2, 2009)

IZZA REGION

I invite you to the anatomy of an eel.


----------



## see ya (Jun 2, 2009)

It's an electric eel. *ZZZZAP*

I invite you to join a renaissance fair.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

random person: This creature is surely the work of witchcraft!
Me: o_o;;

I invite you to a random choral concert.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

*goes because she would rather do ANYTHING than do her homework*

I invite you to a small island in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*comes* Hey, what kind of berry is- *gets hit by a Cocon Berry*

I invite you to the Roleplay forum.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

Will be there in a minuite!!

I invite you to chew some bubblegum.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*chews* *starts sparking up* sssooouuurrr.

I invite you to learn more about pokemon.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

^_^ yay! I love learning about pokemon.

I invite you to meet my cat.


----------



## see ya (Jun 3, 2009)

I pet your cat and end up stealing him/her. I get clawed for my efforts. 

I invite you to join the Brotherhood of Mutants.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

Um? Is that a RP or something? *Stumbles inside...(ominous music)*

I invite you to play outside in a thunderstorm!


----------



## see ya (Jun 3, 2009)

WHEEE*bzzerp*.....*sizzle*

I invite you to eat seven banana creme pies. 

(BTW, the Brotherhood of Mutants is the group led by Magneto in X-Men. :3)


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*eats* GIMME MOAR!

I invite you to be electrocuted by me.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

WHy not. I's bound to happen sometime. (I actually think it's happened before.)

I invite you to sneeze on a golem.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't have a- *sneezes*

I invite you to go aboard the SS Anne.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

*takes a trip*

I invite you to make some smores at the bonfire.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*eats* hmmm...

I invite you to a school work bonfire.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

^_^ yay.

I invite you to crash the party at school and get me out of there.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*runs into the school* *everyone runs away screaming 'cause there's an alien creature in the building'*

I invite you to eat your own homework.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Munch, munch, munch* *Spits it out* Ew, history.

I invite you to eat my shorts.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*refuses to get near them*

I invite you to a saloon.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Causes a fight to occur*

I invite you to the edge of the universe.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*goes beyond the edge* *universe explodes* oops...

I invite you to my former home in the pokemon world.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

;;Mauled by wild pogeymanz;;

I invite you to the sun!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

AHH, IT BURNS!

I invite you to...DUN DUN DUN... Neptune and not Uranus!


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Umm, it's rather lonely here....

You're invited to play Forum Games with me.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

When were we not playing?

You're invited to the Safari Zone.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*goes* *scares off the trainers*

I invite you to a deep dark forest.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Gets the feeling of somebody watching him hungrily* *Scared* Hold me...

I invite you to...*ahem*... ¡uʍop ǝpısdn ǝdʎʇ


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

˙ʞo 'ɯɯɯn

I invite you to Greece.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Everything's greek here.
You're invited to be in "the hunt".


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*doesn't know what that is*

I invite you to Alaska.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah, my kind of temperature.

You're invited to a shock repressor.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

D:

I invite you to fly in a solo-airplane.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

;;crash;;

I invite you to a Shock Absorber.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

I am one. o_o

I invite you to a military base.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Is that my mom?

You're invited to a rubber room.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

I belong in one anyway.

I invite you to hide in a beach umbrella.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a bit uncomfortable.

I invite you to Moon Land.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*helps Chaos with his quest*

I invite you to a tea party.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

;;Drowns in tea cup smaller than my foot;;

You're invited to help stalk Satoshi!


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*finds him* Hey, umm, I wanna go back mister. :3

I invite you to set a school on fire.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

*fffwwwweeeeeeeee! *sets school on fire*

I invite you to toast marshmellows and hotdogs over the burning school!!


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

*eats smores*

I invite you to an active volcano.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Whee! *jumps in*

I invite you to the center of the Earth. Look, the entrance is in that active volcano!


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

*goes*

I invite you to Mt. Ritar.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

*flies there!*

I invite you to meet dracula.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

;;befriends him;; ;;gets bitten;;
I feel kinda woozy . . . ;_;

I invite you to race some Jolteon.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

Should i fly or run?

I invite you to race me to Mt. Silver.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 4, 2009)

*trips half-way there and loses*

I invite you to Europe!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

YAYAYAY!!!!!!! ^_^

I invite you to throw ice cubes to sheep.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Deal.

I invite you to die.3>:D>


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

*doesn't die*

I invite you to jump in a lake.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

;;Jumps in;;

I invite you to become a vampire Jolteon.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Pero.... No me gusta blood.

I invite you to shoot off fireworks.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

;;gets blinded;;

You're invited to a movie from Earth.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

*gets starred in a live action pokemon movie*

I invite you to break dance.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dances... and breaks objects in vicinity*

You're invited to spar against me.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

OK! *electrocutes* WIN!

I invite you to punt me to the pokemon world.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

;;punts;; ;;grabs on;;

I invite you to burn the police station with me!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent. *burns*

I invite you to Cerulean Cave.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay! ;;gets too damp;; ;_;

I invite you to stalk Zoltea with me~!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, but he isn't here right now.

I invite you to subscribe to all the forum games.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm already there.

I invite you to use the trees as torces and fill the streets with corpses.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent. When do we start?

I invite you to post a quote from somebody.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

No thank you.

I invite you to get lost in a movie theatre.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

REJECTED!

I invite you to eat pie.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Only pumpkin.

I invite you to swim in the ocean while I jump in a volcano.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay.

I invite you to Mars.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

*swims*

I invite you to a summer camp.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Fwee!

I invite you to get over 2,500 posts!


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

*gets*

I invite you to drive into a brick wall.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not old enough.

I invite you to vote.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

*is not allowed for being inhuman*

I invite you to ride on my back.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

No thanks.

I invite you to beat the elite four.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

*does so for the 100th time*

I invite you to slow down on forum games.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Not a chance.

I invite you to speed up on forum games.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

I would, but . . .

I invite you to get lost in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

I decline.

I invite you.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

*cough*

I invite you to the Ninetendo Company.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally! >:3

I invite you to meet Satoshi.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Satoshi, hey, why'd your pants just get wet?

I invite you to SCUBA.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Nah, I'm fine.

I invite you to go home.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

If only I knew where it was!

I invite to go play frisbee at the park with me.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

I have no hands.

I invite you to use the vertical style.(It's in your profile under options.)


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

No thnks, the horizon rule is better...

I invite ye to close an oblivon gate!


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay!

I invite you to Storm the Gates of Hell!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 6, 2009)

EEK!

I invite you to escape while we still can.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

;;escapes;;

I invite ye to go Demon hunting with me! >3


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2009)

Eh...no thanks.

I invite you to be a squirrel.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

ACORNS *nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom*

I invite you to the shadows.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about!

I invite you to . . . blood!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

*Faints*
Some Random Announcer: It's super effective!

I invite you to go find me a doctor.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

;Finds;; But you can't have him.

I invite you to corrupt a wish!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't do that; I was the last poster to corrupt a wish.

I invite you to Saturn's rings


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2009)

Yaaaay!

I invite you to go play a horrible game.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Awww . . .

I invite you to swim!


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a pretty bad swimmer...

I invite you to the inside of my backpack!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sniffs* Dude, what's in here? An 8 year-old tuna sandwich?

I invite you to my music class


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

Ehhh . . . I know what those sound like and it ain't pretty.

I invite you to go deaf!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

What? I can't hear you.

I invite you to smile.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 9, 2009)

*Smiles*

I invite you to jump on the bed.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 10, 2009)

*jumps*

I invite you to the far side of the moon, where there is much candy and rejoicing.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 11, 2009)

(I know that's a line from something!) 
Cool, i'll bring snickers!!!

I invite you to the candy factory!~


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 11, 2009)

*eats candy until I explode*
I invite you to my house.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 11, 2009)

Can i set the curtains on fire?

I invite you to go on a cross country road trip.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 11, 2009)

.... Sorry, I has no curtains. :(
I go on said cross country road trip, but get lost at a gas station.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 11, 2009)

That's the fun, and i'm inviting myself to europe since you didn't.

I invite you to the fish farm.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 11, 2009)

I go to the fish farm and make splashies.
I invite you to nowhere.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Courage!

I invite you to failblog. org.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

*Stares at the source code*

I invite you to my internal organs!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

.............. How bout no, cause i don't want to set them on fire. THat would smell terrible.

I invite you to GOOGLE WARS!!


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

No.

I invite you to explain to me what that means!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

You know, i'm not really sure. Maybe someone should Google it.........

I invite you to google Google Wars.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

I did. It sounds tasty.

I invite you to make food.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

*Makes you spagetti* here.

I invite you to pet my cat.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pets cat.* Wait, it's already dead and decomposed. Woops.

I invite you to chat idoly.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

Probably not.

I invite you to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Ha! I brought an aqua lung!

I invite you to invite someone somewhere.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

*Looks at invitation* I was supposed to invite somebody somewhere... but who? *Shrugs, and throws away invitation*

I invite you to grab my invitation before it falls into a fiery pit.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

*snatch* 

I invite you to tackle magicarp.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

I invite you to my computer!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 13, 2009)

No thanks, i'd probably break it.

I invite you to the firey inferno that is my home!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

No thanks, I want to live.

I invite you to turn yourself into a pure Flying-type Pokémon.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 18, 2009)

How bout i just stay Fire/Flying, kay?

I invite you to Omegle!!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 18, 2009)

Is that you Mommy?

I invite you to just sleep with me.

(Don't take this the wrong way; there's a reason I underlined "just")


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 18, 2009)

O_o you know, that still osunds a little creepy. I'd probably sleep on the floor.

What would you do if i slept on the floor?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 18, 2009)

First, I would correct you that this is the "You're Invited!" game. XD And secondly, I'll sleep on the _nice, comfy_ bed.

I invite you to do my physics exam!


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 18, 2009)

*draws all over it and miraculously gets a 120*

I invite you inside Skroy's pants.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 18, 2009)

But I'm already in my pants. :P (And why would you ask that?)

I invite you to my brand new laptop.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 18, 2009)

SEE YA SUCKAAAZ
I invite you to be a trainer! :D


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmm.
This'll be akward, since i'm a Morph. 

I invite you to meet the night.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, have a pressing engagement with the day. I cannot attend said meeting with the night, so you'll have to invite someone else, sorry.

I invite you to have tea and chips/fries with me in LAS VEGAS, with DARTH VADER. =D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 19, 2009)

HE CAN KILL YOU WITHOUT THE LUNCHTRAY. WATCH OUT, THE FOOD IS HOT. O_O

I invite you to an Eddy Izzard stand-up comedy show. 8D


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

This should be entertaining.

I invite yo to tackle glomp someone.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

*tackle glomps a cactus*

I invite you to go mad with me!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

One lump or two??!!

I invite you to my unbirthday party.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

That's great, but where is it? =/

I invite you to search with me to find the unbirthday party.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

WE CAN HAVE IT HERE~~!!!

I invite you to never let me do that again. @_0


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

KK

I invite you to GLOMP ME!!!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

*Flying tackle glomp* RWR.

I invite you to go chop up some trees with me.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun! And I PROMISE I won't accidentilly saw your leg off >.>

I invite you to cut my hair so it looks dumb.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

O_o? Okay, if you insist. *Gets purple hair dye, tweezers, scissors, and a curler*

I invite you to the beach.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 21, 2009)

*jumps into the ocean* COME TO ME JELLYFISH. 8DD

I invite you to ADD


----------



## Skroy (Jun 21, 2009)

ADD? I'm not sure what you— ooh, look a butterfly! *Chases butterfly; stops* Ooh, look, a cat! *Chases cat; stops* Ooh, look, a guy jumping off a cliff! *Dashes over to cliff; falls down...* Ooh, look, shiny rocks!

I invite you to give me a donu— ooh, look, a post! :)


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a post.

I invite anyone (Notory) and I mean absolutley anyone (Notory) to post back to me.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 21, 2009)

*posts back*

I invite you to a bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 21, 2009)

*OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMSLUUUURP* SPAGHETTI FATALITY. >:D

Invite you to The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought this was Halloween Town?

I invite you to meet Sandy Claws.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 21, 2009)

*kidnaps the Sandy Claws*

I invite you to Kingdom Heart's version of Halloween Town.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting. 

I invite you to read a book.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

"And the bell tolled- but the ark, as ever, was adamant. Its shape had taken on a voice. And the voice said: _no._"
...*Yawn* Only 154 pages left to finish...

I invite you to figure out which book I'm reading in which this quote came from.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

I give up.

I invite you to tell me what the book is.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

The novel is called Not Wanted on the Voyage by Timothy Findley (if you are religious, I don't recommend this book).

I invite you to go buy yourself a cat.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

I did last october.

I invite you to help me set off these fireworks! (it's okay, i'm from indiana!! :D)


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

*Helps set up; launches it into the air* Ooh, pretty colors... (you're from Indiana? Cool. =) )

I invite you to eat some poutine with me (Fries in gravy with blocks of cheese on top. Yum!)


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, i'll try anything twice..................

i invite you to wash the car.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

OK, I'll use this special thick, brown, mud-coloured water I found.

I invite you to play squash with an orang utan.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

O_o
Maybe?

I invite you to run screaming at a group of spearow.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

I invite someone to post here.


----------



## RubyPikachu (Jul 5, 2009)

Does this post count?

I invite someone to Temporal Tower (you know, the last place you go in the main storyline of PMD2).


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 10, 2009)

(everyone knows) ;_; Noes, i has to leaves my partner behind again!!!!!

I invite you to a pie eating contest.


----------



## Lili (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, I guess it'll be worth it when I'm throwing up buckets of apples mixed with crust.

I invite you on a journey through time and space!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd prefer to stay where I am.
I invite you to internal structures of your brain.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, scary.

I invite you to the chicago chocolate tour.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 18, 2009)

*A la "the crazy fish from Spongebob"* CHOCOLATE!!!

I invite you to run away with me from some Tonberries.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry, all i have are these blueberries!

I invite you to the carpet.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 18, 2009)

Um... *rolls around*
What's the point? O_o

I invite you to play Majoras mask with me~


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2009)

But it's a 1-player game... aw, never mind.

I invite you to Imaginationland.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know the way

I invite you to the inside of your own body


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd love to go but that's physically impossible, sorry.

I invite you to eat my left shoe.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 18, 2009)

no.

I invite you to hug a tiger kit.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 18, 2009)

How tame is it?

I invite you to go to the far side of the world to where you are right now


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 18, 2009)

Yay! ^_^ do i have to go back home?

I invite you to the zoo.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2009)

OH GOD LEMURS

I invite you to a stonefish infested beach.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd rather go to the one with all the horseshoe crabs on.

I invite you to the end of the world.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay, let me just bring mah keyblade and my copyrighted friends.

I invite you to your soul.


----------



## Fuzzlechan (Jul 19, 2009)

-looks around- It's kinda empty.

I invite you to... an igloo!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 19, 2009)

Only if its heated.
I invite you to the starship enterprise.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

That's a spaceship right? Can we go to Pluto and make it bigger so they stop being horrible to it and saying it's a dwarf planet?

I invite you to correctly define Floccinaucinihilipilification.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 19, 2009)

The estimation of something as valueless.

I invite someone to go get Notoriously Unknown from the food aisle.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't want to.

I invite you to restart your computer.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

No thanks, I'd rather carry on doing stuff on it.

I invite you to eat a coathanger.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 20, 2009)

You know, those don't taste nearly as good as cardboard.

I invite you to the cafe for coffee and crazy people.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not a cannibal... Yet...
I invite you to watch the Final Fantasy Marathon on http://www.thespeedgamers.com (before it ends on Friday)


----------

